
Ask HN: I Wanted to Bootstrap a Business Not Write Volumes of Marketing Content - le-mark
Seems like the conventional wisdom to draw quality traffic to your site&#x2F;project is to write lots of quality search engine indexable content. I launched a project a while back, got some traffic and sign ups which tapered off. Now I&#x27;m faced with writing ever more content to keep the traffic flowing.<p>It&#x27;s kind of annoying, I don&#x27;t really want to spend all my time writing content (tutorials, marketing pieces, whatever). But what other options are there?
======
BinaryIdiot
> It's kind of annoying, I don't really want to spend all my time writing
> content

I hear ya. I really do. I'm not sure what your project is but it's important
to remember that no matter what you do that you're always providing value to
the user (otherwise they have no incentive to come to your site). Many times
that's writing content (tutorials, blog posts, etc). Anything that can
actually give them something interesting or something they can act on.

But you don't have to _only_ write those over and over and hope for organic
growth. You need to jump into social media and jump into it hard. Write
something interesting? Pimp it out on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, SnapChat
hell even Musical.ly depending on your demographics. Find someone in the same
or similar space as you talking about a topic near to what you have written on
before? Jump into the conversation. Provide value. Re-pimp your articles in
different contexts.

Writing content that provides value is important. Diving into social media is
important. Try to give them both time and certainly get into the social media
game as much as possible.

I'm not sure how the HN crowd feels about Gary Vee but the dude is a social
media beast. Just listen to a few episodes of his podcast. He provides great
insight around social media.

~~~
le-mark
Thanks for the tips, I'll definitely give social media a try, I haven't done
anything with social media yet at all.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Ah yeah social media gives some of the highest, if not THE highest ROIs. But
you gotta go in hard. Occasional socializing seems to not really grow. But
interacting with a community and digging into it seems to work great.
Especially with SnapChat and Instagram lately.

I know I have to get better at it. It's not easy as you gotta out yourself out
there a ton. Gary Vee has been a huge help IMO regarding social media.

